# Friday 1/31/20?



## frequentflier

Ben Connelly, a local musician, plays at Kingfishers on Solomons Island on Friday nights starting at 6. Is anyone interested in meeting up, breaking bread and having a good time? 
When I was there last Friday, there was a very nice crowd; though there were no tables available in the bar area where he plays. He has a loyal following. The food is decent as is the service.
Anyone??


----------



## vraiblonde

If I were there I'd go.  I like Ben


----------



## beachcat

hey i'm gonna be a cd's café meeting a friend for dinner at 530, I can meet up afterwards


----------



## PrchJrkr

My schedule is open. Just like EVERY Friday and Saturday, etc. Sounds like a good opportunity to put some faces to names.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I may be able to make it.  I'll know better as Friday gets closer.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

luvmygdaughters said:


> I may be able to make it.  I'll know better as Friday gets closer.


Oops, cant do it.  I know it sounds crazy, but, I cant see well after dark and especially driving.  Don't think I'd want to make that trip across the bridge after dark.  When the time changes...I'm In!!


----------



## beachcat

so I had to bump this.  I hope more people stop by.  There are a few forum members i'd love to meet in person:
Lightly Roasted
Transporter
littlelady
black dog

c'mon out.


----------



## frequentflier

beachcat said:


> so I had to bump this.  I hope more people stop by.  There are a few forum members i'd love to meet in person:
> Lightly Roasted
> Transporter
> littlelady
> black dog
> 
> c'mon out.


I am going to be in disguise if any of them show up


----------



## frequentflier

Seriously, if anyone is interested and does not want to post publicly, please PM me. I will have to get a table to accommodate all of us.


----------



## beachcat

frequentflier said:


> I am going to be in disguise if any of them show up


me too, i'll be hiding in the corner just to see what they look like.....


----------



## mitzi

luvmygdaughters said:


> Oops, cant do it.  I know it sounds crazy, but, I cant see well after dark and especially driving.  Don't think I'd want to make that trip across the bridge after dark.  When the time changes...I'm In!!



No, it doesn't sound crazy. Sometimes I do too, depending where I am.


----------



## littlelady

beachcat said:


> so I had to bump this.  I hope more people stop by.  There are a few forum members i'd love to meet in person:
> Lightly Roasted
> Transporter
> littlelady
> black dog
> 
> c'mon out.



I am flattered that I live in your head rent free.


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> I am going to be in disguise if any of them show up



Coward.  I did stop in to your biz back in the day to meet you because my dentist was across the street; Dr. Gaylord, and you weren’t there, but you decided to bash me, but never met me.  I have always thought that was a hoot.


----------



## littlelady

I went to a meet n greet in June 2011.  I met some awesome people, and some not so awesome people.  Once was enough.  And, I am not driving an hour and a half one way to see repeated shenanigans.  Y’all have fun.  I mean that.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> I had to read that twice.  Instigator!



There is no instigation.  It is done on purpose because y’all can.  I am surprised that beachcat wanted to become a member of the hen house.  You never know people.  Oh, well.


----------



## littlelady

beachcat said:


> me too, i'll be hiding in the corner just to see what they look like.....



Why would you hide in a corner?  That’s just weird considering what your all knowing self posts here.  Make up your mind.   And, I am not scary, just honest.  Does that scare you? Happy foruming!


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> That's what instigators do.  On purpose.   It was actually pretty funny.



Ok.  I’m game.  It does boil down to matter of opinion.  I know you are afraid of cooking, but not afraid of stirring the pot.  Let’s see how this thread goes.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> No thanks I have a toilet to scrub.  It's far more fascinating than you. Nite Nite . Happy foruming!  Have fun talking to yourself!



Why do you respond to me if you find me less fascinating than scrubbing a toilet?  You make no sense, but you do make me laugh.  Thanks!


----------



## beachcat

littlelady said:


> I am flattered that I live in your head rent free.


fortunately you don't live there.  only when I come on the forums, I appreciate all the laughs


----------



## beachcat

littlelady said:


> Why would you hide in a corner?  That’s just weird considering what your all knowing self posts here.  Make up your mind.   And, I am not scary, just honest.  Does that scare you? Happy foruming!


um, it was a joke.  Sorry I didn't elaborate on that.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> Coward.  I did stop in to your biz back in the day to meet you because my dentist was across the street; Dr. Gaylord, and you weren’t there, but you decided to bash me, but never met me.  I have always thought that was a hoot.


Oh just leave it alone, you idiot. You once went as far as to claim I was at the store and hiding from you; which is not at all true. And no one needs to meet you to bash you...you leave yourself wide open by your stupid and idiotic posts and by always playing the victim. 
And I am not a coward...it was meant as a joke' which clearly you took an opportunity to try to bash me with. My skin is a whole lot thicker than to care about what you say, though!
Lastly, I doubt you thought/think it was a hoot because here you are, years later dredging up the past. Give it a rest. Get some help.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> I went to a meet n greet in June 2011.  I met some awesome people, and some not so awesome people.  Once was enough.  And, I am not driving an hour and a half one way to see repeated shenanigans.  Y’all have fun.  I mean that.



You are not invited anyway!


----------



## kom526

_SOME_body started the weekend early.


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> _SOME_body started the weekend early.


:fixed:


----------



## kom526

GWguy said:


> :fixed:


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> I know you are afraid of cooking, but not afraid of stirring the pot.



That's some funny crap right there.


----------



## kwillia

Monello said:


> That's some funny crap right there.


I chuckled...


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Not me right?


Not you.


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> Seriously, if anyone is interested and does not want to post publicly, please PM me. I will have to get a table to accommodate all of us.


Looks like the missus and I will make it.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> Wasn't that good?  Actually chuckled at that!


----------



## PrchJrkr

So, do I have this right?

Attendees:
frequentflier
gilligan and missus
prchjrkr
beachcat
littlelady


----------



## frequentflier

PrchJrkr said:


> So, do I have this right?
> 
> Attendees:
> frequentflier
> gilligan and missus
> prchjrkr
> beachcat
> littlelady...nope!
> GWguy


FIFY


----------



## GWguy

Sorry, I won't be there.  I have another commitment.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I hadn't seen GW confirm.


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> Sorry, I won't be there.  I have another commitment.


Sorry to miss making your acquaintance!


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> So, do I have this right?
> 
> Attendees:
> frequentflier
> gilligan and missus
> prchjrkr
> beachcat
> littlelady



Little Lady was at one in June 2011


----------



## littlelady

PrchJrkr said:


> So, do I have this right?
> 
> Attendees:
> frequentflier
> gilligan and missus
> prchjrkr
> beachcat
> littlelady



Frequentflier said I wasn’t invited.    And, why in the hell would I drive an hour and a half one way to go to a meet n greet?  Been to one.  Done that.  And couldn’t go, anyway, because I grandtot sit.  Hope y’all have a great time!
Edit:  I thought you had me on ignore, but you, obviously, cannot ignore me.  You hen, you.

And, I have decided that the name ‘hen house’ should be changed to ‘hypocrite house’.  And, that you choose an avatar that shows a butt is telling.  That’s all, y’all.  Too funny.  Happy meet n greet, tomorrow!   Wish y’all well.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Get out!  Was she?  I did not know that.


Yeah, you did because I posted it.  You are not following me very well.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Yes I know LL you've only mentioned it eleventy billion times in the past year or so that I've been on the forum. Nine years later and you're still reliving every moment like it was yesterday.  I was being sarcastic.



A billion times.     Do you think that you are my only hater?  That is hilarious.  I have been a target since my time here.  I have been banned and battered.  Doesn’t bother me. That is why I am still here. No one will take me down.  It is way too much fun to post here.  And, I love being a chaching to David and vrai, no matter what.  And, you and your cohorts make me laugh.  Keep on postin’ on.  Thank you. And, may I suggest spell check.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Always the victim...



No, I am just honest.  Take some time to reassess yourself.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> You're also a freakin' nut job.  Assess that.



That’s all you got?  Go to sleep so you can take care of your mom tomorrow.  You haven’t mentioned her lately.  Is she ok?

Are you still her care taker?


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Always the victim...



It started on my first day on this forum, and Hank/Hankaroo was my first responder with a bunch of crap. He doesn’t post anymore.  Get it?


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> Yeah, you did because I posted it.  You are not following me very well.


It was June 2012.  You're not following very well.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that you're the reason nobody likes you?


She is a great candidate for your ignore list. In her mind, what little there is left, any attention is better than no attention at all. She's so starving for attention, that she continues to to post knowing full well that the mere mention of her name, invokes disgust and/or pity in the majority of the people on here. She would make a good case study for a doctorate student's psychology dissertation. Did you used to poke dead things with a stick as a young girl, SG? Trying to figure this one out will reap the same results. It's a pity no one in her family seems to notice nor care enough to have her evaluated. I just hope it isn't hereditary.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> It was June 2012.  You're not following very well.


And she has the nerve to criticize others. Good morning bann!


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> A billion times.     Do you think that you are my only hater?  That is hilarious.  I have been a target since my time here.  I have been banned and battered.  Doesn’t bother me. That is why I am still here. No one will take me down.  It is way too much fun to post here.  And, I love being a chaching to David and vrai, no matter what.  And, you and your cohorts make me laugh.  Keep on postin’ on.  Thank you. And, may I suggest spell check.





littlelady said:


> No, I am just honest.  Take some time to reassess yourself.





littlelady said:


> It started on my first day on this forum, and Hank/Hankaroo was my first responder with a bunch of crap. He doesn’t post anymore.  Get it?



It has been proven over and over numerous times on the forum that you were the mean, nasty and spiteful one. Posters (including myself) have posted the actual treads where you were the nasty bitch for no real reason.  We have also posted our PMs where you continue to be nasty.  I've even included my own PM from you where you apologized for YOUR nasty behavior. 

Nearly 8 years later -you're still doing the same thing, so no -you're not a victim. You love the attention. That's a psychological disorder.  Seek help nuttie.


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> And she has the nerve to criticize others. Good morning bann!


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Poked a frog yesterday.  Does that count?


I knew you would take it there as I was typing it. Great morning to you!


----------



## nutz

SailorGirl said:


> Poked a frog yesterday.  Does that count?


And a beezlebub...Maybe why you couldn’t sleep?


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Good Morning!  Got exactly one hour of sleep yesterday and the kitchen's still not clean.  Gonna be one long ass day.


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> Good Morning Bann!  How's your day shaping up?


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> and how is the different than any other day?????


Plus, it's Friday!


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> and last day of January!  and military pay day!  and a whole w/e off from babysitting!  The possibilities are endless.


...and 6 days and a wakeup until I leave for v-a-c-a-t-i-o-n!  ✈


----------



## nutz

SailorGirl said:


> Could be.  I'm pretty ornery.  Happy Friday to you!


Happy Friday!!  My faithful companion wanted outside time at 330 so we did. Decided might as well feed the outside crew while I’m up and they were like WTH, do you know what time it is? Its still gonna be a good day though. A little chilly but nice.


----------



## beachcat

GWguy said:


> Sorry, I won't be there.  I have another commitment.


bummer, hope to catch you at the next one!


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> man's best friend?


Beer. Next question?


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Nutz was outside with his beer at 3:30 in the morning?


IKR? I would've gone for the Crown Royal, myself. It's cold out!


----------



## nutz

SailorGirl said:


> man's best friend?


A pair of retriever mix pups showed up here, male and female, skin and bones. I had both for about 8 months until one day the boy hopped in my buddies truck and didn’t come back. They both come over to play but neither stays.


----------



## nutz

PrchJrkr said:


> IKR? I would've gone for the Crown Royal, myself. It's cold!


Bourbon or fireball is better in my coffee


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Okay I'm lost.  Two puppies, you,more than likely made them healthy again.  Male pup goes off with buddy.  Female pup stays with you?  Both come over to play.  Your buddy and the male pup?


 You forgot the fireball and coffee!


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> stop trying to confuse me....


I don't think you need my assistance. Just sayin'...


----------



## my-thyme

Wish I could come out tonight, but the planets just aren't aligning.

Y'all have fun! Sounds like a good bunch of people getting together.


----------



## PrchJrkr

When are the invites going in the mail, or have I been uninvited? I don't know the Island very well. Will google suffice? Special parking? Secret decoder ring?


----------



## frequentflier

my-thyme said:


> Wish I could come out tonight, but the planets just aren't aligning.
> 
> Y'all have fun! Sounds like a good bunch of people getting together.


The next time, we can have a M&G in St Mary's Co.


----------



## frequentflier

PrchJrkr said:


> When are the invites going in the mail, or have I been uninvited? I don't know the Island very well. Will google suffice? Special parking? Secret decoder ring?


There is public parking across the street from Kingfishers. I still haven't gotten dressed yet so I can't tell you what I'm wearing.


----------



## kom526

nutz said:


> Bourbon or fireball is better in my coffee


Crown Royal Salted Caramel OR Salted Caramel Moonshine from Southern Trail Distillery in Mechanicsville is amazing in coffee.


----------



## kom526

Need to do one of these at Quade's so y'all can get a real culture shock.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I will assume that this might be a little TOO informal?


----------



## nutz

SailorGirl said:


> Okay I'm lost.  Two puppies, you,more than likely made them healthy again.  Male pup goes off with buddy.  Female pup stays with you?  Both come over to play.  Your buddy and the male pup?


Yes


----------



## frequentflier

kom526 said:


> Crown Royal Salted Caramel OR Salted Caramel Moonshine from Southern Trail Distillery in Mechanicsville is amazing in coffee.


Peach Crown Royal. That was goood! Not sure about drinking it in coffee; I mixed it with iced tea. Goood!


----------



## nutz

PrchJrkr said:


> I will assume that this might be a little TOO informal?
> View attachment 144833


You named your penis Stupid?  That’s gotta be a good pickup line, Stupid just can’t wait to her your lips whispering his name.


----------



## frequentflier

kom526 said:


> Need to do one of these at Quade's so y'all can get a real culture shock.


Where/what is Quades?


----------



## nutz

kom526 said:


> Crown Royal Salted Caramel OR Salted Caramel Moonshine from Southern Trail Distillery in Mechanicsville is amazing in coffee.


coincidentally, I’m going to the Mechanicsville area today. Ill have to take thermos and see if your right.


----------



## PrchJrkr

nutz said:


> You named your penis Stupid?  That’s gotta be a good pickup line, Stupid just can’t wait to her your lips whispering his name.


Yeah, he's gotten me into some really tight spots over the years.


----------



## frequentflier

PrchJrkr said:


> Yeah, he's gotten me into some really tight spots over the years.


No horse lips?


----------



## frequentflier

Current count is eight. Anyone else??


----------



## PrchJrkr

frequentflier said:


> No horse lips?


----------



## kom526

nutz said:


> coincidentally, I’m going to the Mechanicsville area today. Ill have to take thermos and see if your right.


The Southern Trail stuff is smoother than the Crown. No burn, just silk. I have a such great friends that one of them gave me a big bottle of the ST stuff for my birthday. 
*Note self: Crack that seal this weekend.


----------



## kom526

frequentflier said:


> Where/what is Quades?


Down in the 7th District (SMC)


----------



## kom526

SailorGirl said:


> Did you take that picture?  It's beautiful.


I did not take this particular one, but I have a ton of pics from there on my home computer. We usually go there every Friday for dinner with the fam since it's right around the corner from us.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I've got to get this day started if I want to make the M&G. I've got a hundred other things to do that have been on hold this week. If I don't get to my laundry, just look for the guy in baby blue cotton boxers, mismatched socks, and that awesome t-shirt. 

My phone is on if anyone needs to get in touch!


----------



## General Lee

frequentflier said:


> Current count is eight. Anyone else??


I wasn't on the invite list


----------



## General Lee

SailorGirl said:


> That'll put a little starch in your undies.


Nah, I'm not sure. More like liquor dick


----------



## frequentflier

SailorGirl said:


> This morning?


As much as my job makes me want to drink...never before work!


----------



## General Lee

SailorGirl said:


> Open invite.  Bigger one planned for February though I think.


You going? Tonight


----------



## frequentflier

General Lee said:


> I wasn't on the invite list


We are meeting at Kingfishers in Solomons at 6 to break bread and listen to local musician, Ben Connelly play. You are more than welcome to come. So far, my count is eight. Shall I make it nine?


----------



## General Lee

frequentflier said:


> We are meeting at Kingfishers in Solomons at 6 to break bread and listen to local musician, Ben Connelly play. You are more than welcome to come. So far, my count is eight. Shall I make it nine?


Thank you! I'm not sure yet though. The day is still young


----------



## General Lee

SailorGirl said:


> So I took the rib roast out of the freezer and stuck it in the refrigerator.  I'm following the directions you sent me. You want pictures?


Absolutely


----------



## General Lee

SailorGirl said:


> You watching the Super Bowl this weekend?


I am. Was gonna smoke ribs but I may do them low and slow in the oven today, like the instructions for your rib roast. 

LOoooooooow and SLoooooooow


----------



## GWguy

General Lee said:


> I am. Was gonna smoke ribs but I may do them low and slow in the oven today, like the instructions for your rib roast.
> 
> LOoooooooow and SLoooooooow


I'm going to do a rack tomorrow.  I do them on the grill, high rack, low and slow, about 3-4 hours.  More than that and they fall apart.  Less, and they're still a little too tough.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> I'm going to do a rack tomorrow.  I do them on the grill, high rack, low and slow, about 3-4 hours.  More than that and they fall apart.  Less, and they're still a little too tough.


Wish you were able to join us tonight!


----------



## General Lee

GWguy said:


> I'm going to do a rack tomorrow.  I do them on the grill, high rack, low and slow, about 3-4 hours.  More than that and they fall apart.  Less, and they're still a little too tough.


When I smoke in the smoker, Its about 6 hours. But yes, they can fall apart after being in there that long. Most times I don't mind them falling apart. I'll smoke them for 3 hours around 250* then wrap in foil with other goody ingredients for about 2 hours. Then remove and let them set up back.

Never done them in the oven at 180 for all day. Curious on how they will turn out


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> Wish you were able to join us tonight!


Sorry FF.  I had made plans a while ago.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Sorry FF.  I had made plans a while ago.


Next time, then!


----------



## GWguy

General Lee said:


> When I smoke in the smoker, Its about 6 hours. But yes, they can fall apart after being in there that long. Most times I don't mind them falling apart. I'll smoke them for 3 hours around 250* then wrap in foil with other goody ingredients for about 2 hours. Then remove and let them set up back.


I sear them on a low grill, then wrap them and put them on the high grill just under 200*.  Then unwrap, final coat of whatever I'm using that day and let them 'dry out' and caramelize.


----------



## General Lee

GWguy said:


> I sear them on a low grill, then wrap them and put them on the high grill just under 200*.  Then unwrap, final coat of whatever I'm using that day and let them 'dry out' and caramelize.


I picked up 2 racks already dry rubbed from Costco. I'm a little nervous stepping out on my usual recipe, but I'm in the mood for a different flavor.


----------



## GWguy

General Lee said:


> I picked up 2 racks already dry rubbed from Costco. I'm a little nervous stepping out on my usual recipe, but I'm in the mood for a different flavor.


The pre-seasoned aren't bad, but I find they are heavy on salt and red pepper.  Haven't tried Costco's.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> I'm going to do a rack tomorrow.  I do them on the grill, high rack, low and slow, about 3-4 hours.  More than that and they fall apart.  Less, and they're still a little too tough.



Mmmm...that sounds great.  Just yesterday I got my smoker repaired, and recomissioned it by smoking two sirloin tip roasts.  Probably do a rack of ribs this weekend too...just put this year's hog in the freezer and those ribs are calling my name now, after reading your post!..


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> after reading your post!..


Blame the General.....  it was his post that prompted me....


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> I remember those discussions.


Get your mind out of the street....  and back into the gutter where it belongs!


----------



## kwillia

If you spot a guy eyeing you all from the bar and he's humming a Neil Diamond tune and drinking Bud Light... that is DoWhat.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> If you spot a guy eyeing you all from the bar and he's humming a Neil Diamond tune and drinking Bud Light... that is DoWhat.


It's too far.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> It's too far.


True...


----------



## frequentflier

kwillia said:


> If you spot a guy eyeing you all from the bar and he's humming a Neil Diamond tune and drinking Bud Light... that is DoWhat.





RoseRed said:


> It's too far.


Maybe Ms DidWhat would drive him??



Didn't think so...


----------



## my-thyme

Gilligan said:


> Mmmm...that sounds great.  Just yesterday I got my smoker repaired, and recomissioned it by smoking two sirloin tip roasts.  Probably do a rack of ribs this weekend too...just put this year's hog in the freezer and those ribs are calling my name now, after reading your post!..


Where do you find the sirloin tip roast? Is that the same as a tri tip roast? BJs used to have them, they are the best.


----------



## Gilligan

my-thyme said:


> Where do you find the sirloin tip roast? Is that the same as a tri tip roast? BJs used to have them, they are the best.


We buy a whole steer from Earl Lumpkins every year and it is cut in accordance with a detailed sheet we fill out.  Not the same as tri-tip...the tri tip is from the bottom of the sirloin and the sirloin tip is from the top.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Have fun tonight and be careful!!  Sorry I'm going to miss it and meeting you all, hopefully, I can catch the next one!! Have one  for me!!!!


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> Yeah, he's gotten me into some really tight spots over the years.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Sorry, wrong emoji. I meant


----------



## PrchJrkr

Diesel's warming up. Gonna hit the door in a few. I hope the bridge isn't wacked.


----------



## nutz

kom526 said:


> Crown Royal Salted Caramel OR Salted Caramel Moonshine from Southern Trail Distillery in Mechanicsville is amazing in coffee.


So I didn't make it down to the distillery but Colonial liquors in LaPlata carries Southern Trail stuff.The salted caramel is outstanding with my black coffee. The blueberry sample I got was really good too. The guys didn’t have apple or summe, they said the summer is really good. Thanks for the tip, Im now a fan.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> If you spot a guy eyeing you all from the bar and he's humming a Neil Diamond tune and drinking Bud Light... that is DoWhat.


It was nice Seeing you all.
Kingfishers need to clean the outside windows.


----------



## frequentflier

A good time was had by all! What happens at meet and greets stays at meet and greets. Though if anyone wants to report about the table dancing, bras twirling or any of the other shenanigans, I will deny it all


----------



## frequentflier

DoWhat said:


> It was nice Seeing you all.
> Kingfishers need to clean the outside windows.


Were those your lick marks? I didn't notice them when I went in but did when I left! You should have come in - I would have bought you a beer!


----------



## DoWhat

frequentflier said:


> Were those your lick marks? I didn't notice them when I went in but did when I left! You should have come in - I would have bought you a beer!


Me too skeered.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> A good time was had by all! What happens at meet and greets stays at meet and greets. Though if anyone wants to report about the table dancing, bras twirling or any of the other shenanigans, I will deny it all


Had a great time, glad I was able to make it afterall.   Ben Connolly is awesome!  It sure was nice seeing a few friends we hadn't seen in a while and getting to meet new ones!  We'll need to do it again, for sure. 

The food was really good at Kingfisher's, too. My med rare burger was cooked to perfection and their fried Brussels sprouts were soooo good.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Though if anyone wants to report about the table dancing, bras twirling or any of the other shenanigans, I will deny it all



#shesaprancinmachine


----------



## PrchJrkr

It was really nice meeting y'all tonight. I apologize for all the excitement. Who knew an M-80 was THAT powerful. I thought it would just be a little POP! That was one hell of a chain reaction! Boy howdy! Gilligan, do you think Ben can hang on for a few weeks for his money? I've got a buyer for my truck already to get some quick cash. I think that should cover replacement of his equipment, but I don't know how in the hell I'm going pay for the massive plate glass window, evac system, and lost wages for all those employees. You're and Engineer. How long do you think it will take to reinforce the roof trusses and reopen the dining area? Man oh MAN! Good times, good times...


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> It sure was nice seeing a few friends we hadn't seen in a while


You were not suppose to wave at me in the window.
What were you thinking?


----------



## PrchJrkr

DoWhat said:


> Me too skeered.


It wasn't too bad. It only took me fifteen minutes to work up the nerve to come out of the men's room.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> It was really nice meeting y'all tonight. I apologize for all the excitement. Who knew an M-80 was THAT powerful. I thought it would just be a little POP! That was one hell of a chain reaction! Boy howdy! Gilligan, do you think Ben can hang on for a few weeks for his money? I've got a buyer for my truck already to get some quick cash. I think that should cover replacement of his equipment, but I don't know how in the hell I'm going pay for the massive plate glass window, evac system, and lost wages for all those employees. You're and Engineer. How long do you think it will take to reinforce the roof trusses and reopen the dining area? Man oh MAN! Good times, good times...


Sonofabitch......  what the heck did you guys do there tonight????


----------



## frequentflier

PrchJrkr said:


> It wasn't too bad. It only took me fifteen minutes to work up the nerve to come out of the men's room.


Nah, just like with Allstate, you were in good hands!


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Sonofabitch......  what the heck did you guys do there tonight????


You missed it. There's always next time.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> It was really nice meeting y'all tonight. I apologize for all the excitement. Who knew an M-80 was THAT powerful. I thought it would just be a little POP! That was one hell of a chain reaction! Boy howdy! Gilligan, do you think Ben can hang on for a few weeks for his money? I've got a buyer for my truck already to get some quick cash. I think that should cover replacement of his equipment, but I don't know how in the hell I'm going pay for the massive plate glass window, evac system, and lost wages for all those employees. You're and Engineer. How long do you think it will take to reinforce the roof trusses and reopen the dining area? Man oh MAN! Good times, good times...



Is this going to be on The Bay Net?


----------



## frequentflier

mitzi said:


> Is this going to be on The Bay Net?


I sure hope not. I was having a bad hair night. Well, it didn't help that I was being dragged across the floor.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> Is this going to be on The Bay Net?


----------



## PrchJrkr

frequentflier said:


> I sure hope not. I was having a bad hair night. Well, it didn't help that I was being dragged across the floor.


Sawwy!


----------



## frequentflier

SailorGirl said:


> Gilligan?  It was Gilligan wasn't it?


No, Gilligan never took his bra off.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Gilligan?  It was Gilligan wasn't it?


 I didn't wear one. Don't tell anyone.:jigglejiggle:


----------



## PrchJrkr

HEY VRAI!!! CAN I BY A VOWEL?
Some people are SO juvenile!


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> You'll regret that one day when things head south.  Or so they tell me.


Along those lines... true story.
I was going out to dinner with some friends, my long time buddy (kindergarten) and his wife.  I can't remember exactly what was said leading up, but I looked at her and said, "You're just jealous because my boobs are bigger than yours!"

My buddy spit his beer.  Thought he was going to die laughing.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> You'll regret that one day when things head south.  Or so they tell me.


I think they'll like Florida. Wait, whut?


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Did it look like this?  https://www.ebay.com/i/113410843331?var=413654241913


You just reminded me of an old HS hottie who now goes by that name.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Did it look like this?  https://www.ebay.com/i/113410843331?var=413654241913


Who had a camera?! See if I ever show up for another M&G! SLAM!


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> ebay?  His name is Ebay?


No.


----------



## PrchJrkr

At least the fire was under control rather quickly, wouldn't you say?


----------



## PrchJrkr

You know you're a redneck, when you request cocktail sauce for your calamari.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> It was June 2012.  You're not following very well.



Oops.  You are right.  I joined in Dec 2011.  It was June 2012.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> THIS is serious now - there is an actual place that sells mens bras.  Any of you guys care to weigh in as to why?


 Not me, I'm a liberated guy.


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> You were not suppose to wave at me in the window.
> What were you thinking?


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> Sonofabitch......  what the heck did you guys do there tonight????


Until tonight my friend, I have NEVER seen a guy in an electric wheelchair, smoke the damn tires! God's honest truth!


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Is this going to be on The Bay Net?


That may or may not happen.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> You were being dragged across the floor by your hair.  Which Neanderthal did that?


 :knuckledragger:


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


>


THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> I sure hope not. I was having a bad hair night. Well, it didn't help that I was being dragged across the floor.


...then there was the chair incident.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> Until tonight my friend, I have NEVER seen a guy in an electric wheelchair, smoke the damn tires! God's honest truth!


Well holy carp...  would it be spooky if I told you that I was researching power wheelchairs for my dad this evening?  I must have been there in 'spirit'.

Did you get the model # of that bad boy?


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> I said make good choices...


Thanks! That reminds me. I gotta call my parole officer AGAIN!


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> Oh just leave it alone, you idiot. You once went as far as to claim I was at the store and hiding from you; which is not at all true. And no one needs to meet you to bash you...you leave yourself wide open by your stupid and idiotic posts and by always playing the victim.
> And I am not a coward...it was meant as a joke' which clearly you took an opportunity to try to bash me with. My skin is a whole lot thicker than to care about what you say, though!
> Lastly, I doubt you thought/think it was a hoot because here you are, years later dredging up the past. Give it a rest. Get some help.



And, here you are, too. Doing the same thing.  Does that make me, or you the hypocrite?  I am glad I never met you.  It would not have been worth my while.  Glad y’all had fun tonight.  I made cupcakes for grandson’s bday, tomorrow.  Time better spent.  Happy foruming.


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> At least the fire was under control rather quickly, wouldn't you say?


----------



## DoWhat

littlelady said:


> Oops.  You are right.  I joined in Dec 2011.  It was June 2012.


----------



## frequentflier

SailorGirl said:


> You were being dragged across the floor by your hair.  Which Neanderthal did that?


Not saying. What happens at meet and greets stays at meet and greets. 


However, if you really want to know . I trust you will keep it a shhh secret.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


>


Next time watch where you're pointing that damn thing! I'm still trying to get that calcium chloride out of my hair!


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Party time!


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> Next time watch where you're pointing that damn thing! I'm still trying to get that calcium chloride out of my hair!


OMG!  Well, at least it wasn't dihydrogen monooxide.


----------



## PrchJrkr

frequentflier said:


> Not saying. What happens at meet and greets stays at meet and greets.
> 
> 
> However, if you really want to know . I trust you will keep it a shhh secret.


Well Gilligan should have told me my fly was open!


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> Next time watch where you're pointing that damn thing! I'm still trying to get that calcium chloride out of my hair!


----------



## PrchJrkr

GOOD GOD! My laptop sounds like a pinball machine on crystal meth!


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> And, here you are, too. Doing the same thing.  Does that make me, or you the hypocrite?  I am glad I never met you.  It would not have been worth my while.  Glad y’all had fun tonight.  I made cupcakes for grandson’s bday, tomorrow.  Time better spent.  Happy foruming.



Oh, screw you, you jealous hag. 
I am a hypocrite because I had fun tonight with some nice people and we are joking about it? You really need to get a grip and a life and maybe some psychiatric help. Seriously. 
Maybe we should petition "hub" with an email and request he have you evaluated. The poor guy.


----------



## mitzi

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Doing a little advertising?


:mooseknuckle:


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> Well holy carp...  would it be spooky if I told you that I was researching power wheelchairs for my dad this evening?  I must have been there in 'spirit'.
> 
> Did you get the model # of that bad boy?


All I can say is to make sure there's a good return spring on the forward lever. At least I think that's what the poor old guy was yelling as he ran off the end of the pier. I was already in the back of the patrol car!


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> I had to look that up.


Do you need mt to come by tomorrow and flush your cache? I don't go in until later in the day.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> whaaat?


I'm sorry. Do you want ME, not mt.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Oh, screw you, you jealous hag.
> I am a hypocrite because I had fun tonight with some nice people and we are joking about it? You really need to get a grip and a life and maybe some psychiatric help. Seriously.
> Maybe we should petition "hub" with an email and request he have you evaluated. The poor guy.


She's just a perpetual malcontent and likes to stir up sh*t.  She's been like that since she joined.


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> Oh, screw you, you jealous hag.
> I am a hypocrite because I had fun tonight with some nice people and we are joking about it? You really need to get a grip and a life and maybe some psychiatric help. Seriously.
> Maybe we should petition "hub" with an email and request he have you evaluated. The poor guy.



I am not jealous.  Once was enough.  I was referring to past interaction with you on this forum.  I have never called you names, nor said you need to seek help, or referenced your hub.  Try to keep it straight.   I have read your posts in this thread.  I don’t want to call you a liar.  You know what has gone down, and you inflated it.  Happy foruming, and good cluck.


----------



## DoWhat

littlelady said:


> I am not jealous.  Once was enough.  I was referring to past interaction with you on this forum.  I have never called you names, nor said you need to seek help, or referenced your hub.  Try to keep it straight.   I have read your posts in this thread.  I don’t want to call you a liar.  You know what has gone down, and you inflated it.  Happy foruming, and good cluck.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I have never called you names, nor said you need to seek help, or referenced your hub.



Have you ever wondered why you bring out the worst in people?


----------



## mitzi

DoWhat said:


>




Was that a FaceTime chat?


----------



## PrchJrkr

littlelady said:


> I am not jealous.  Once was enough.  I was referring to past interaction with you on this forum.  I have never called you names, nor said you need to seek help, or referenced your hub.  Try to keep it straight.   I have read your posts in this thread.  I don’t want to call you a liar.  You know what has gone down, and you inflated it.  Happy foruming, and good cluck.


Jesus H Christ I wish hubs would use some of your liquor allowance to buy you a big ass dildo so you could go *uck yourself! GO AWAY ALREADY! THIS ISN'T ABOUT YOU!


*uck-credit goes to SG


----------



## DoWhat

littlelady said:


> I am not jealous.  Once was enough.  I was referring to past interaction with you on this forum.  I have never called you names, nor said you need to seek help, or referenced your hub.  Try to keep it straight.   I have read your posts in this thread.  I don’t want to call you a liar.  You know what has gone down, and you inflated it.  Happy foruming, and good cluck.


She has me on Iggy.
But if she watches the 4:30 hrs, it will keep her busy.


----------



## PrchJrkr

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


>



I laughed out loud at that one!


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> Jesus H Christ I wish hubs would use some of your liquor allowance to buy you a big ass dildo so you could go *uck yourself! GO AWAY ALREADY! THIS ISN'T ABOUT YOU!
> 
> 
> *uck-credit goes to SG



Holy sh*t


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> Holy sh*t


I apologize to you, mitzi, and all the other ladies who don't have me on ignore, but the moment we start having some fun, she comes in a pisses on the campfire. She needs help!


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> I apologize to you, mitzi, and all the other ladies who don't have me on ignore, but the moment we start having some fun, she comes in a pisses on the campfire. She needs help!


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> I apologize to you, mitzi, and all the other ladies who don't have me on ignore, but the moment we start having some fun, she comes in a pisses on the campfire. She needs help!



No need to apologize at all. I'm laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> No need to apologize at all. I'm laughing my a$$ off.



#metoo


----------



## littlelady

DoWhat said:


> She has me on Iggy.
> But if she watches the 4:30 hrs, it will keep her busy.




Iggy doesn’t seem to work so well for some.  Ones that say they have certain members on ignore, don’t seem to abide by that assertion.  Thanks for the funny video.  When is your birthday?  I want to be sure to PM you.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> Holy sh*t



I agree.


----------



## mitzi

Any attention is better than no attention. Even if people are cussing you out.


----------



## littlelady

PrchJrkr said:


> Jesus H Christ I wish hubs would use some of your liquor allowance to buy you a big ass dildo so you could go *uck yourself! GO AWAY ALREADY! THIS ISN'T ABOUT YOU!
> 
> 
> *uck-credit goes to SG



I thought you had me on ignore.  Thank you for making my point, hypocrite.  Are roosters allowed to join the hen club?  I think, yes, they are. There went your masculinity! Happy foruming, and good cluck.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I thought you had me on ignore.  Thank you for making my point, hypocrite.  Are roosters allowed to join the hen club?  I think, yes, they are. There went your masculinity! Happy foruming, and good cluck.



Have you ever seen a rooster in a hen house? He is very masculine, he has a harem of hens.


----------



## mitzi




----------



## PrchJrkr

littlelady said:


> I thought you had me on ignore.  Thank you for making my point, hypocrite.  Are roosters allowed to join the hen club?  I think, yes, they are. There went your masculinity! Happy foruming, and good cluck.


Either you don't know the meaning of hypocrite or you're drunk. Either way you are a nasty old bitch and you can bet your ass that I am more of a man than any you've _ever _had the opportunity to bang, including your "hubs". I think _you _may just be a convenient cover, because "don't ask, don't tell" wasn't the policy when you got married, now was it? Good night! Happy Foruming!


----------



## littlelady

Y’all are way too much fun!  Who needs to go to a meet and greet?  And, thanks for all the replies, over time.  It is Cha Ching for vrai and David.  I love that part.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> And, thanks for all the replies,



You got what you wanted. Pissing people off and comments. You are one twisted b*tch.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> but the moment we start having some fun, she comes in a pisses on the campfire.



Always


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> Either you don't know the meaning of hypocrite or you're drunk. Either way you are a nasty old bitch and you can bet your ass that I am more of a man than any you've _ever _had the opportunity to bang, including your "hubs". I think _you _may just be a convenient cover, because "don't ask, don't tell" wasn't the policy when you got married, now was it? Good night! Happy Foruming!



 You forgot this


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> You got what you wanted. Pissing people off and comments. You are one twisted b*tch.



Whatever, mitz.  Enjoy the hen house.  You put yourself there.  I hope your vertigo is not getting worse.  Take care, and good cluck.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> Whatever, mitz.  Enjoy the hen house.  You put yourself there.  I hope your vertigo is not getting worse.  Take care.



It's mitzi, not mitz. I am enjoying the hen house and we now have a rooster .  It couldn't be better.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> It's mitzi, not mitz. I am enjoying the hen house and we now have a rooster .  It couldn't be better.



I said mitz because we used to be friends.  Can you get anymore microbial?  Obviously, you can.  Bye, and take care.  Enjoy the hen house.  It is obvious that is where you want to be.  Good cluck.


----------



## littlelady

I am done with the hypocrisy in this thread.   Y’all would fit in better with the Dems.  That is what it has come to.  Happy voting, and foruming.  Too funny.  Thanks, y’all.

But, I am not leaving.  Bad news for y’al.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I said mitz because we used to be friends.  Can you get anymore microbial?  Obviously, you can.  Bye, and take care.  Enjoy the hen house.  It is obvious that is where you want to be.  Good cluck.



We were until you called me a hen and a hypocrite. That was your doing, not mine.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> We were until you called me a hen and a hypocrite. That was your doing, not mine.



Wrong.  It was obvious when you changed your avatar.  I have no ill wishes against you.  We just have opposite opinions. Take care.  And, I mean that.  Robin.


----------



## littlelady

I think what drives y’all crazy is the fact that I am still here.  But, when I think about it, I realize y’all’s lives are very small; as in your replies to me. I love being a hair up y’all’s asses.  Too funny, and y’all bite every single time.  Happy foruming, and God bless the USA.


----------



## kwillia

Agitators are only able to agitate when a willing participant accepts the challenge.  Therefore,  not all blame sits with the agitator.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Thank you kwillia. You always provide sound advice. That's why I've had it on iggy and that's where it went back to after I said my piece. I really hope it gets the help it needs. I showed my ass and for that I'm not proud, but on the bright side, it felt so good at the time that I had to go smoke a cigarette and have a roast beef sandwich.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> It's mitzi, not mitz. I am enjoying the hen house and we now have a rooster .  It couldn't be better.


Thank you mitzi. I am quite honored, but not quite worthy. Much more work to be done here.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> We were until you called me a hen and a hypocrite. That was your doing, not mine.


You can rest assured mitzi, that it was never a friend. It's good at hiding it's illness and fooling people into believing it's normal. It is not, and as I've said before, I hope it's not a hereditary thing.


----------



## my-thyme

Thank you, David and Vrai, for that quick ignore button.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> It was really nice meeting y'all tonight. I apologize for all the excitement. Who knew an M-80 was THAT powerful. I thought it would just be a little POP! That was one hell of a chain reaction! Boy howdy! Gilligan, do you think Ben can hang on for a few weeks for his money? I've got a buyer for my truck already to get some quick cash. I think that should cover replacement of his equipment, but I don't know how in the hell I'm going pay for the massive plate glass window, evac system, and lost wages for all those employees. You're and Engineer. How long do you think it will take to reinforce the roof trusses and reopen the dining area? Man oh MAN! Good times, good times...


It was epic. And I lost my favorite bra when I was twirling it over my head,........dang it.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> THIS is serious now - there is an actual place that sells mens bras.  Any of you guys care to weigh in as to why?


That question requires a picture explanation.  Be right back...


----------



## Gilligan

All the chaos aside...it was a great time!   Ben Connelly and I go way back and it’s been ages since I’d seen him play.


----------



## frequentflier

Gilligan said:


> All the chaos aside...it was a great time!   Ben Connelly and I go way back and it’s been ages since I’d seen him play.


We must do it again!


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> You got what you wanted. Pissing people off and comments. You are one twisted b*tch.


Actually, quite the opposite mitzi. I have to admit that I was irritated, but not truly pissed. _It's _miserable self doesn't have that kind of power over me. I'm a much stronger person than that. I just recently discovered that, BTW*. No, _It _doesn't want to see THAT side of me. _It _is anonymous here, but _it's _also stupid to the fact that many little bits of information add up very quickly. _It's _lucky I'm a good person. You don't work IT for 30 years come away a dummy. No, I was sleep deprived, starving, and coming down off of the rush of getting back out into unfamiliar settings after 30 years. So, it's all good. Everything that happens, serves it's purpose. 

My best friend passed away 10 years ago. He wasn't extraordinarily profound to say the least, but every now and then he would say something so mind blowing* that it would stop me in my tracks. Kwillia reminded me of him with her post this morning. He once told me, "What don't kill ya, only makes ya stronger." Now, let that sink in for a minute.*

It might not sound very profound to anyone else, but it wasn't meant to. He knew what it would mean to me, and that's what mattered. We had that kind of bond. Those kinds of friendships are one in a lifetime and can't be replaced. Ever. There's one, that's it. I would bet my pension that _it _has never had that kind of bond with anyone, hence _it's _need to interject _itself _into every situation, searching for something _it _will never have.

So, with that being said, it's more pity than anger that _it's _so miserable with _it's _lack of that kind of "to the bone" kinship with another human being, that makes _it _the nasty bitter broken soul that _it _is. Think Gollum, if you will.

And that being said, I think I may go visit Larry in Frederick for a spell. ☮


----------



## RoseRed

Prayer Request
					

Baby Noah was born yesterday!  He weighed 6lb 7oz and he was 18 inches long.  Mommy and baby are doing excellent.  Thank you so much for your prayers...... Please thank God for watching out for Shelby and Noah.  My eye is still healing....  Thank you for reading along with me.  TIA.... Becky...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> Actually, quite the opposite mitzi.


Oy.  Made my head hurt.  WAY too early for such deep inner reflection.

I need coffee.


----------



## Grumpy

SailorGirl said:


> Waiting with bated breath....


wow, you get a gold star for getting 'bated' right.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Waiting with bated breath....


I decided to shave them first...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> That bad huh?


Tryna keep it classy...this being a family forum and all.


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> Oy.  Made my head hurt.  WAY too early for such deep inner reflection.
> 
> I need coffee.


I slept like a rock and woke up with a clear head. I had to do _something _with all my energy!
You really have to make the next M&G. I look forward to meeting you. If nothing else, it gives us believable characters for our stories.  

What is life without laughter? ― Trenton Lee Stewart


----------



## RoseRed

PrchJrkr said:


> What is life without laughter? ― Trenton Lee Stewart


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> I look forward to meeting you.


Well, that will change soon after meeting....


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> For the record, when I say baited breath, and I do on occasion, it's only because I haven't brushed my teeth yet or I'm going fishing. Which I'm not.


OMG!!! I woke up around 3:30 and unfortunately was made aware of the fact that I had forgotten that little detail last night. Not a good idea after calamari, I found out. I actually remembered you using that phrase the other day and :loled:!


----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


>



Ben's rendition last night was pretty damned good for one man and a guitar.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> I decided to shave them first...


What the actual HELL!


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> on the bright side, it felt so good at the time that I had to go smoke a cigarette and have a roast beef sandwich.



Gangster move.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> Actually, quite the opposite mitzi. I have to admit that I was irritated, but not truly pissed. _It's _miserable self doesn't have that kind of power over me. I'm a much stronger person than that. I just recently discovered that, BTW*. No, _It _doesn't want to see THAT side of me. _It _is anonymous here, but _it's _also stupid to the fact that many little bits of information add up very quickly. _It's _lucky I'm a good person. You don't work IT for 30 years come away a dummy. No, I was sleep deprived, starving, and coming down off of the rush of getting back out into unfamiliar settings after 30 years. So, it's all good. Everything that happens, serves it's purpose.
> 
> My best friend passed away 10 years ago. He wasn't extraordinarily profound to say the least, but every now and then he would say something so mind blowing* that it would stop me in my tracks. Kwillia reminded me of him with her post this morning. He once told me, "What don't kill ya, only makes ya stronger." Now, let that sink in for a minute.*
> 
> It might not sound very profound to anyone else, but it wasn't meant to. He knew what it would mean to me, and that's what mattered. We had that kind of bond. Those kinds of friendships are one in a lifetime and can't be replaced. Ever. There's one, that's it. I would bet my pension that _it _has never had that kind of bond with anyone, hence _it's _need to interject _itself _into every situation, searching for something _it _will never have.
> 
> So, with that being said, it's more pity than anger that _it's _so miserable with _it's _lack of that kind of "to the bone" kinship with another human being, that makes _it _the nasty bitter broken soul that _it _is. Think Gollum, if you will.
> 
> And that being said, I think I may go visit Larry in Frederick for a spell. ☮



I wasn't actually pissed. I use that word for annoyed, aggravated and irritated   .  It's annoying because you can't get thru to her where the problem lays .  I agree with everything you said.
On a lighter note, I'm glad you had a good time last night. I'm hoping I can make the next one.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


>




The jeans


----------



## beachcat

it was fun, can't wait until the next one!


----------



## PrchJrkr

beachcat said:


> it was fun, can't wait until the next one!


IKR! I just got another box of M-80s in the mail!!!


----------



## TPD

PrchJrkr said:


> IKR! I just got another box of M-80s in the mail!!!



Sounds like I need to be at the next one....


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> Sounds like I need to be at the next one....


Let's just say, it was a blast!


----------

